# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  Service Dog for PTSD?

## Kory

I am moving across the country and I will be alone for the most part
I am thinking about getting a service dog to help me get settled in,

However, when I was researching service dogs, they mostly all wanted you to start with a puppy to raise as a service dog and they wanted you to commit to the dog for 12 years! 

I don't think my anxiety would allow me to have a little, baby puppy around to "protect" me and make mistakes.
I would rather get a dog that is already raised and trained.

Does anyone have information on service dogs for PTSD?

----------


## Member11

> However, when I was researching service dogs, they mostly all wanted you to start with a puppy to raise as a service dog and they wanted you to commit to the dog for 12 years!



That is odd it is like that as that is not at all helpful, I would think. Have you tried looking up veterans-related service dogs for PTSD? They should be able to point you in the right direction at least.

----------


## HoldTheSea

I have a PTSD service dog. I can link you to this site and you may find some helpful information: http://www.canines4hope.com/post-tra...ng-florida.htm
Best of luck.

----------


## Total Eclipse

I guess, it depends on how much you're willing to pay. If you want an already trained dog-- it can cost up to 60K (or more). If get a dog as a puppy, and train them yourself, certain tasks, that bulk price isn't going to be something that is there.

----------


## Kory

Thank you so much for the replies, everyone!
I am still doing some research on it. Ideally, I would like a dog that is already trained, but I don't know if I have the kind of money to pay for a service dog like that.

----------


## PinkButterfly

I have a friend who got her a service dog and she helped train it and now she takes him everywhere she is doing so much better and the cost was not that high at all she could not afford that much but the problem she when she takes him in places people get mad and say mean things but she tells them look at his collar and jacket it states he is a service dog he is so amazing I would love one but I have a furbaby and he is 14 years old and his health is failing so I cant bring another furbaby into our home just yet I love my furbaby and everyday I wonder is this his last day he has had health issues since we got him back in 2003 .. Good Luck!!!

----------

